# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  برنامج DreamLight Photo Editor لتلوين الصور والتعديل عليها واضافة مؤثرات برنامج مميز

## Sad Story

برنامج DreamLight Photo Editor لتلوين الصور والتعديل عليها واضافة مؤثرات رائعة برنامج مميز  يستحق التجربة 

 البرنامج خفيف وسهل الاستخدام 

 


 طريقة وضع السريال في البرنامج 
 

 

 


 امثلة لعمل البرنامج

 

 

 


 حجم البرنامج 6 ميجابايت


تجديد  رابط التحميل بتاريخ ..     26/4/2010  


http://www.mediafire.com/?2oiinmny1mn

----------


## Sad Story

صور وخلفيات للبرنامج من موقع البرنامج للتصميم 

http://www.picget.net/background/1.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/2.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/3.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/4.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/5.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/6.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/7.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/8.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/9.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/10.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/11.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/12.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/13.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/14.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/15.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/16.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/17.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/18.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/19.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/20.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/21.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/22.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/23.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/24.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/25.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/26.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/27.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/28.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/29.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/30.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/31.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/32.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/33.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/34.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/35.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/36.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/37.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/38.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/39.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/40.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/41.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/42.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/43.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/44.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/45.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/46.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/47.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/48.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/49.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/50.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/51.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/52.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/53.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/54.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/55.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/56.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/57.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/58.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/59.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/60.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/61.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/62.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/63.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/64.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/65.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/66.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/67.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/68.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/69.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/70.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/71.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/72.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/73.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/74.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/75.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/76.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/77.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/78.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/79.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/80.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/81.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/82.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/83.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/84.jpg

http://www.picget.net/background/85.jpg

----------


## MR.X

مشكور صديقي 
برنامج مميز 
من عضو مميز 


يعطيك العافية

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يعطيك الف عافيه ساد ستوري 

عن جد اشي بجنن

----------


## Sad Story

تسلموا على المرور

----------


## eagle eye

[align=center]شكرا كتير على البرنامج الأكتر من رائع[/align] شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

